# ISO Portuguese Sopas recipe



## kadesma (Jan 15, 2013)

As a Kid and even now I stillremember the smell of meat cooking on the grill in the area behind our home. I'd go to bed knowing that in the morning we would have dinner and lunch there. The thick day old slices of French bread soaked with broth and wine, the meat  and best of all the mint spread over it all. It was like heaven. Does anyone remember this? The only recipes I can find are to boil and thn simmer the meat on the stove top  then some add cabbabe to the sopas that I don't remember but that mint  it was wonderful. Help please if you've had this wonderful dish.
kades


----------



## Cerise (Jan 16, 2013)

I have not tried it, but is this close to what you recall?

My Portuguese Family and a Sopa Recipe!


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 16, 2013)

Sopas is good, yum! I've never made it but a Portuguese friend of mine's mom used to make it for us often when we visited after school. Darn that lady could cook!


----------



## kadesma (Jan 16, 2013)

Cerise said:


> I have not tried it, but is this close to what you recall?   it's close not a lot os tomato to it the soup part was brown not red, not much flavor from cinnamon or cloves but i'll try it and we will see. Thanks for the recipe
> 
> My Portuguese Family and a Sopa Recipe!


 


Snip 13 said:


> Sopas is good, yum! I've never made it but a Portuguese friend of mine's mom used to make it for us often when we visited after school. Darn that lady could cook!


 Does my discription ring any bells Odette?
kades


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 17, 2013)

kadesma said:


> Does my discription ring any bells Odette?
> kades


 
Yes it does 
here is a link for you with all the info you need!


My Portuguese Family and a Sopa Recipe!


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 17, 2013)

Snip 13 said:


> Yes it does
> here is a link for you with all the info you need! This recipe includes the bread and mint, just as you remember it I believe.
> 
> 
> My Portuguese Family and a Sopa Recipe!


 
Hope this helps!


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 17, 2013)

I thought this recipe sounded interesting (the link posted). I was going to post the same.


----------

